# [Closed] Postfix problems



## robinsnel (Mar 27, 2010)

Hello everyone,

My company uses postfix for its mail and the past friday it suddenly stopped working.

The first thing we tried was to restart the server which unfortunately didn't fix the problem.

When i type `mailq` i can see that the mail is being received and stored in there but not delivered.

So i tried the command `egrep '(reject|warning|error|fatal|panic):' maillog`
To see what was causing errors, and it turned out to be something called amavisd
Which i think is responsible for spamm control?

I then removed the line; 
	
	



```
content_filter = smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
```
from the /etc/postfix/main.cf

Which made the mail work again.
But also causes my company to receive lots of spamm mail. 

And there are still about 600 mails in the mail que which just will not send they all have the error; 
	
	



```
(delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]: Connection refused)
```
Postfix is running on a CentOS Linux 5.4 system.
Here is an excerpt of the maillog


```
Mar 22 10:15:30 firewall postfix/smtpd[24223]: warning: unknown[92.65.8.228]: SASL CRAM-MD5 authentication failed: authentication failure
Mar 22 10:15:30 firewall postfix/smtpd[24223]: warning: SASL authentication problem: unable to open Berkeley db /etc/sasldb2: Permission denied
Mar 22 10:15:30 firewall postfix/smtpd[24223]: warning: SASL authentication problem: unable to open Berkeley db /etc/sasldb2: Permission denied
Mar 22 10:15:47 firewall postfix/smtpd[24838]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from s06.phpbbhost.nl[213.189.27.11]: 554 5.7.1 <info@#####.nl>: Relay 
access denied; from=<bounce@realpc.nl> to=<info@#####.nl> proto=ESMTP helo=<s06.phpbbhost.nl>
Mar 22 10:17:29 firewall postfix/smtpd[25387]: warning: SASL authentication problem: unable to open Berkeley db /etc/sasldb2: Permission denied
Mar 22 10:17:29 firewall postfix/smtpd[25387]: warning: SASL authentication problem: unable to open Berkeley db /etc/sasldb2: Permission denied
Mar 22 10:18:10 firewall postfix/smtpd[24838]: warning: 222.254.12.226: address not listed for hostname localhost
```

Anybody have a clue whats going on here?

Let me know if you need more information and please how i can get that information (which command and location).
Im not very good yet with linux so if you could explain things in layman's terms it would be much appreciated


----------



## ZhangHuangbin (Mar 27, 2010)

It's so clear in the log:


> Mar 22 10:17:29 firewall postfix/smtpd[25387]: warning: SASL authentication problem: unable to open Berkeley db /etc/sasldb2: Permission denied


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 27, 2010)

> Postfix is running on a CentOS Linux 5.4 system.





> Im not very good yet with linux



Why are you asking this on a *FreeBSD* forum? This is not a general-purpose Postfix forum. Either use a CentOS forum or the Postfix forums for your questions.

Topic closed.


----------

